# ThunderJets?



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

*ThunderJets...Johnnylightning Cars?*

How do JonnyLightning cars perform and overall quality of cars?

Wondering as they seem to offer alot of cars and at fair price.

Been looking at the Batmobile cars they offer as Son (and me) would get kick out those.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Many of us love them, but some don't. They usually require a little tweaking and diddling out of the box to run their best. If you liked old Aurora Thunderjets and you enjoyed tuning them and tinkering with them, you'll probably like the JLs. It's been said that the quality control on the JLs isn't as tight as the old Auroras, and that seems to be true, but that doesn't mean they're not fun...

Be aware that to get the most out of these cars, you might eventually want to invest in a couple of controllers that are a step up in quality from the ones that come in standard slot car sets. The standard controllers are going to seem like "on-off" switches... either you're going too fast for the next curve or you're stopped. A higher-ohm controller (they're probably about $35-$40 each between the Parma controller and the custom high-ohm resistor) makes them much more controllable and fun to drive.

Just my 2 cents, I'm sure others will chime in with opinions...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The only thing to add to AfxToo's suggestion would be to get some extra axles, rims and wheels to replace those occasional defective parts that come on a car. It would be a good idea to buy a wheel press and puller set to correctly remove and install parts properly. JW's Speed Parts has about the best pullers and presses in both quality and price, along with nice replacement rims, axles and tires. Other good places for parts are:

http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/budsho.html

Also do a seller seach on Ebay for Weird_Jack. He also has good silicone tires at good prices.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Many of us love them, but some don't. They usually require a little tweaking and diddling out of the box to run their best. If you liked old Aurora Thunderjets and you enjoyed tuning them and tinkering with them, you'll probably like the JLs. It's been said that the quality control on the JLs isn't as tight as the old Auroras, and that seems to be true, but that doesn't mean they're not fun...
> 
> Just my 2 cents, I'm sure others will chime in with opinions...
> 
> --rick


Would agree with Rick! Plus for the cost, you can't beat them. Especially some of the earlier round that pop up on ebay for 50$ or less for an inner of 12. Sure beats what I paid back in the early days.  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Be aware that to get the most out of these cars, you might eventually want to invest in a couple of controllers that are a step up in quality from the ones that come in standard slot car sets. The standard controllers are going to seem like "on-off" switches... either you're going too fast for the next curve or you're stopped. A higher-ohm controller (they're probably about $35-$40 each between the Parma controller and the custom high-ohm resistor) makes them much more controllable and fun to drive.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, I'm sure others will chime in with opinions...
> 
> --rick


For an out of the box controller, the Tyco/Mattel ones seem to work better for T-Jets than the Tomy or the LL.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Captain Fred said:


> For an out of the box controller, the Tyco/Mattel ones seem to work better for T-Jets than the Tomy or the LL.


 This is true. I've actually sent a couple of guys on the boards some extra Tyco controllers (I still have about 20 of them around here) to replace their LL set controllers, which I've been told are about 45 ohms and are REALLY like on-off switches for these cars. The guys told me that the Tyco/Mattel units were a noticeable improvement.

--rick


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

JL T-Jet Rel 7 - 12 Car Case w/Cuda White Lightning


Was looking on Ebay and came accross this set and wondering what does the "White lightning" stand for?

See this label for even with Mach1 set and not sure what it means.

Looking at this set as 12 cars for round $60 seems fair. As really looking for cars that son and friends can race and if broken not a big deal. Hope to teach him to take care of but also want him to use and not feel overly worried bout breaking a pcs. off a car etc.


Thanks for the advice on the controllers also. Will most likely get second set as these are the cars that my son and his friends will be playing with.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

A "White Lightning" or also called "White Thunder" for slot cars are highly collectible chase car versions of regular release with special pearl white paint white wheels and white tires.

Here is an example: (scroll down when page comes up)

http://www.playingmantis.com/er/products_details.php?productid=284


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The White Thunders are limited production number versions of the regular cars but with an all-white finish scheme. They are primarily for collectors, as they perform no better on the track than their more colorful cousins. But they do run especially well on EBay Auctions.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> But they do run especially well on EBay Auctions.


Unless you're Goose Chicken who loves to run his whites on the track and get 'em all dirtied up.  rr


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Ahhh, OK.

Purchased set for $67 which included shipping. I will put the 
"White Lightning" and doubles away or perhaps sell, trade later.

Figure at round $7 a car it will save the 4 better cars that I get with track and Son will love the Batman cars.

As always thanks all for the input


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
Here's a pic of a couple'a White Thunders










I thought everybody ran these...

cheers


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Matack said:


> Ahhh, OK.
> 
> Purchased set for $67 which included shipping. I will put the
> "White Lightning" and doubles away or perhaps sell, trade later.
> ...


Hey Matt,

Good deal. That's $5.58 a car.

Mike U


----------



## owl (Jan 11, 2001)

ParkRNDL said:


> This is true. I've actually sent a couple of guys on the boards some extra Tyco controllers (I still have about 20 of them around here) to replace their LL set controllers, which I've been told are about 45 ohms and are REALLY like on-off switches for these cars. The guys told me that the Tyco/Mattel units were a noticeable improvement.
> 
> --rick


I'll vouch for that. Like night and day, I found (thanks again, Rick)


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I read in some old Tyco literature that theirs are 70 ohms.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Yall have so much knowledge i wont be able to top that but only share what works well for me.When ever Im in that sittin down tinkerin kinda mood, its of to hobby lobby for a new t-jet. Then to hobby haven for a matchbox tune up kit as the tires fit nice on the rear with the aid of 3-m weatherstrip adhesive.after 20 laps she comes down adjusting pick-up shoes, tighten tolerances of wheels to frame, triming screw supports as to lower center of gravity.playin around with some tapeaweights from our tire balancer at the shop and a complete transformation has taken place.My last little addition is to run fine valve grinding compound thru the gears on the top plate, a good cleaning and its now 1 oclock in the am. enjoy and have fun.Ive been playing around with front spring pressure and different types of springs.its all fun anyway. bruce


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Will Tyco controllers fit into Tomy track without modifications?

Next, can any of you suggest books/sites on HO slotcar repair?

As kid just played with and abused them would like to have ability to repair not only destroy like old times  

And last- does TJ bodies fit the AFX cars nicely and alike?

As always thanks all!

Matt


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have 2 different kinds of Tomy controllers. Both types of controllers are identical, except for the plug ends. One has plug ends that are very similar to the Tyco. They are actually interchangable with the Tyco controllers. I have actually used them on my Tyco track. The other style has completely different plug ends, which allow you to plug them up either way and reverse the polarity.

I also have 2 different styles of LL. One has a plug similar to Tyco and can actually be used with Tyco track. The other is hard wired to the terminal track.

Tjets don't fit AFX. AFX is a slighty larger scale and snaps onto the chassis. Tjets have screws that hold the bodies on.

I like the reverse polarity feature on the Tomy track. I think the Tomy actually has smoother connections, but still most of my track is Tyco. The Tjets run pretty good on it. I'm happy with my Tyco track, but I need some of those aftermarket curves. 

One day I'll have a track like the hobby shop guys with Parma or equivalent controllers, computer lap counter, several lanes and no track connections!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some real good info here that never gets old. not TYCO though


----------

